# Carmen Quinet Formschön



## Bibo345 (11 Jan. 2010)

Am Donnerstag um 21:00 Uhr und in der Nacht vom Donnerstag auf Freitag 0:00 Uhr bis 9:00 Uhr moderiert Carmen die Kollektion Formschön auf Channel21. Wäre schön, wenn jemand ein paar nette Videos davon anfertigen könnte. In letzter Zeit trägt Carmen die Hemden in den Shows auch selber (zum Teil transparent).


----------



## General (11 Jan. 2010)

1. Verschoben nach Request
2. Für ein Request mind. 20 Beiträge nötig


----------

